# Solved: Server 2008R2 DHCP/DNS question



## dcyrilc (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm starting to play around with setting up a domain. Everything seems to work well for the basic Domain controller setup. However, I haven't figured out where I set a default higher DNS address. All the local addresses are good with DNS, but if it's on the internet then it can't resolve the address. I want to use a public DNS address IE:8.8.8.8, but can't figure out where I put that address at so that it is utilized for non local addresses.


Thanks


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Go into the properties for your DNS server in DNS manager. Click on the tab that says Forwarders. Enter the DNS servers for Internet name resolution there. It sounds like your DHCP is already set up to have all clients point to your DC as their primary DNS server. If you haven't, then you need to configure this. Client devices will have your DC as the DNS server. They will do DNS lookups against your DC. Your DC will in turn do DNS lookups for Internet resources through the DNS servers you configured in the Forwarders tab.

You should also configure the DNS setting for the primary server on your DC to point to itself (127.0.0.1) in the IPv4 settings for its network interface.


----------

